# Orion northern star inconsistent ??



## Zucas (27/1/16)

Howsit all

By no means I want to knock Orion , could just be my tongue , but every time I buy northern star its very inconsistent , I buy the 3mg mostly but when sold out I get 0mg , the difference between 0 and 3 is crazy , like 2 different brands , then the difference between 3mg batches is also worlds apart , some bottles I cant get enough of and others I cant finish due to a bitter / burnt taste ??Is there anyone else experience this ? or is my taste wack??? ps: i go through 3 30ml bottles a week....when in stock that is

I vape a RX200 with bellus tank , and rebuild every other day 
I have even used my dripper to test batchs and the difference is very notable


----------



## stevie g (27/1/16)

My 2c.

After going on a vaping bender last friday night I have lost about 50% of my sense of taste. 

Apparently it is not the taste buds at fault rather the olfactory center is overwhelmed.

Now everything tastes bland and watery... Not a good place to be for a eliquid vendor.

Taking it easy now and hope my olfactory center recovers soon, in the meanwhile I have a colleague doing guinea pig duty tasting flavors for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

